# ComboBox auslesen



## timbo287 (29. Jun 2010)

Guten Tag,

mein Absicht ist, den Wert aus der jComboBox1 auszulesen und mit dessen Hilfe auf eine Datenbank zuzugreifen. Es folgt der Java-Code der jComboBox2 welche letztendlich auf die Datenbank zugreifen soll.

kurz gesagt:
-jComboBox1 enthält alle Hosen
-ausgewählte Hose soll ausgelesen werden
-jComboBox2 soll die vorhandenen Größen aus der Datenbank ausgeben


```
private JComboBox getJComboBox2() {
		if(jComboBox2 == null) {
			String [] hose= Datenbank.getvorhandeneGroesse(/*Hier String*/);
			ComboBoxModel jComboBox2Model = 
				new DefaultComboBoxModel(hose);
			jComboBox2 = new JComboBox();
			jComboBox2.setModel(jComboBox2Model);
			jComboBox2.setBackground(new java.awt.Color(230,230,230));
		}
		return jComboBox2;
	}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (29. Jun 2010)

```
getSelectedItem()
```
 ? Oder was suchst du?
Vllt helfen dir ja auch:
- How to Use Combo Boxes (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)
- JComboBox (Java Platform SE 7 b66)

???:L


----------



## timbo287 (29. Jun 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> ```
> getSelectedItem()
> ```
> ? Oder was suchst du?



Sorry, hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass das nicht funktioniert. Ich habs auch schon mit addSelectionListener versucht, aber auch daraus wurds nichts.
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## eRaaaa (30. Jun 2010)

timbo287 hat gesagt.:


> Jemand eine Idee?



Es kann an tausend Sachen liegen...wäre gut wenn du mal beschreibst was genau nicht geht..was passiert, was du genau vor hast, was erhältst du bei selectedItem() , was erwartest du usw...wir wissen ja quasi nichts über die Box1 (Model?? )...und der Teil Code den du gepostet hast hat ja rein gar nichts mit der ComboBox 1 zu tun oder ?
Im Eingangspostings gings ja schließlich um 





> den Wert aus der jComboBox1 auszulesen



oder ist es doch eine andere Baustelle? ;/


----------



## timbo287 (30. Jun 2010)

also,
der Wert, den ich in ComboBox1 wähle

```
{
String [] getHose = Datenbank.getalleHosen();  //Alle in der Datenbank gespeicherten Hosen werden in CB1 ausgegeben
ComboBoxModel jComboBox1Model = 
new DefaultComboBoxModel( getHose);
jComboBox1 = new JComboBox();
jComboBox1.setModel(jComboBox1Model);
}
```

soll von ComboBox2 gelesen werden...

```
private JComboBox getJComboBox2() {
if(jComboBox2 == null) {
String [] hose = Datenbank.getvorhandeneGroesse(/*hier sollte der ausgewählte String aus CB1 abgerufen werden*/);
ComboBoxModel jComboBox2Model = 
new DefaultComboBoxModel(hose);
jComboBox2 = new JComboBox();
jComboBox2.setModel(jComboBox2Model);
}
return jComboBox2;
}
```

Bei 

```
(String)jComboBox1.getSelectedItem()
```
passiert nichts...

Ich möchte in CB1 wählen, dass in CB2 alle vorhanden Hosengrößen aufgelistet werden...


----------



## VfL_Freak (30. Jun 2010)

Moin,

so ganz verstehe ich auch nicht was Du möchtest ...

Aber:
was genau macht denn

```
Datenbank.getalleHosen()
```
???:L

Zudem ... mit

```
return jComboBox2;
```
bekommst Du allenfalls eine Referenz auf Combobox-Object - keinesfalls alle oder auch nur ein selektiertes Item.
Hierfür gibt die bereits weiter oben beschriebene Methode "getSelectedItem()"

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## timbo287 (30. Jun 2010)

```
Datenbank.getalleHosen
```
listet alle Hosen in der CB auf..

Ich weiß auch nicht wie ich das noch erklären soll..

in CB1 wird eine Auswahl getroffen.. dadurch wird in CB2 die der Inhalt/die Liste erneuert (aus der Datenbank)..


----------



## Final_Striker (30. Jun 2010)

wo genau wird bei dir [c]jComboBox1.getSelectedItem()[/c] aufgerufen?


----------



## VfL_Freak (30. Jun 2010)

und wird das Ergebnis wirklich einem String zugewiesen ???:L

also:

```
String sMyString = (String)jComboBox1.getSelectedItem();
```
Alles andere wäre falsch !


----------



## ARadauer (30. Jun 2010)

timbo287 hat gesagt.:


> also,
> der Wert, den ich in ComboBox1 wähle
> 
> ```
> ...


du wählst hier keinen Wert, sondern erzeugst eine combobox... wobei ich noch anmerken möchte, dass du hier die akutelle überschreibst ... jComboBox1 = new JComboBox();.. hat zb jComboBox1 einen listener.. hat sie ihn nach der zeile nicht mehr ...

zeig mal deinen gesamten code dieser klasse


----------



## Maxi92 (15. Jul 2010)

hi!

weiß nicht ob Dir das was hilft aber so könntest Du deine CB1 auslesen:


```
String hose = (String) jComboBox1.getSelectedItem();
```

dann hättest du deine hose in nem String...

und eine Frage wie meinst Du das: der Wert der in CB1 gewählt wird soll von CB2 gelsen werden?
Hab das so verstanden das in da CB1 das Modell der Hose ist und in CB2 die jeweilige Größe?


----------



## langeweile (15. Jul 2010)

Soll die ComboBox2 sich dementsprechend was du bei der ComboBox1 ausgewählt hast ändern bzw die größe anzeigen? oder alle möglichen Größen anzeigen? 
Die voraussetzung müsste schon in der DB geschaffen sein.
Oder wie stellst du es an , das du weißt welche größen für die kurze Hose zu verfügung stehen? 

Aber normalerweise ist sowas recht Simple anzustellen ...


----------

